# What's Your Status?



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am bored, and curious. 

So...are you:

Single
Married
Divorced
Dating
Engaged
It's Complicated


For me, it would be It's Complicated.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Married - will be 9 years this month


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

themacpack said:


> Married - will be 9 years this month


 
Aw! Congrats! =]


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im dating.... about 2.5 years


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dating, a little over 2 years


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Married... almost 1 1/2 years


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

VERY happily married


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Married - 40 years next month.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats iride and themapack! 40 years, you are doing something right! Don and I will be celebrating 25 years this month on the 25th!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Dating*

Dating, 5 months


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Dating, I love my boyfriend of 6 years!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The first single in this topic :wink:.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Dating, 5 months


5 months... Is that long enough for him to figure out your "screws are loose"? Oh wait... You got them fixed didn't you?:wink:

Married - 10 years.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Engaged
for 3 months


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

single


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

single


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> 5 months... Is that long enough for him to figure out your "screws are loose"? Oh wait... You got them fixed didn't you?:wink:
> 
> Married - 10 years.


Oh does he ever know I have MANY loose screws :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Dating.. 3 years next month! Crazy how time flies.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm single and its complacated at the same time. >:|


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

single


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm single and its complacated at the same time. >:|


Lol, I've been there.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Married, happily


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Single and still waiting for that old rich sugar daddy that willsl all his money to me before I get him to step on the banana peel then, I give him a push !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Single and still waiting for that old rich sugar daddy that willsl all his money to me before I get him to step on the banana peel then, I give him a push !!!!!!!!!!!!!


You'd probably eat him after you mated!:shock:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*plugs ears* 

I DID NOT HEAR THAT LA LA LA A LA LA PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON, LIVES BY THE SEAAAAA


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

single !! wooooooooo whoooooooo !! and im proud of it lol, im only 14 haha, will be 15 on sept 11 .


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Single and still waiting for that old rich sugar daddy that willsl all his money to me before I get him to step on the banana peel then, I give him a push !!!!!!!!!!!!!





farmpony84 said:


> You'd probably eat him after you mated!:shock:


This puts me in a strange and uncomfortable position. I actually agree with <gasp> MEAN OLD farmpony.:shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Spyder*  
_Single and still waiting for that old rich sugar daddy that willsl all his money to me before I get him to step on the banana peel then, I give him a push !!!!!!!!!!!!!:razz:_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *farmpony84*  
_You'd probably eat him after you mated!:shock:_

This puts me in a strange and uncomfortable position. I actually agree with <gasp> MEAN OLD farmpony.:shock: 
__________________
Are you absolutely sure you wanna mess with my carrots?









Sometimes... for the greater good... allies must be formed....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyder*
> _Single and still waiting for that old rich sugar daddy that willsl all his money to me before I get him to step on the banana peel then, I give him a push !!!!!!!!!!!!!:razz:_
> 
> ...


You are both just upset because I have more carrots than you do !!!!!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmmm..


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

*i am*

female
almost 29
have one daughter
married for almost a year


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

> Sometimes... for the greater good... allies must be formed....





Spyder said:


> You are both just upset because I have more carrots than you do !!!!!!!!


farmpony, will you stop being mean and old? If you promise to come to the good side...the honest, and law abiding carrot side then I'd love to be your ally. 

Spyder, I don't have carrot OCD. FYI, I also don't have Pioneer Dress OCD, Kermit.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Happily Married for 3 years now!!!


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Single with a 5 yr old son, 2 horses, the pony, cats, dogs, guinea pigs, snake (not my low bellied ex, but a real one), and the iguana. Does that still count as being single??
My Dad passed this past week so I am back at Mom's while she adjusts. I don't have time for just any man.....sigh.....maybe one day I will find that diamond in the rough horseman that everyone else has over looked.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Married for 4 years this september with a three year old son!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Engaged going on 5 years this November  Hearing Wedding Bells in the near future hehe


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea, tell him to get his butt in gear! That is a long enough engagement!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Haha.. Yeah I know  My parent's have medical issues. My mother has terminal cancer (isn't doing well) and my dad is a Diabetic facing ambutaions.. I have a 10 year old brother and 12 year old sister so I come with a "ready made family". So it's more of me prolonging it.. I want to be there with them before I start my own life..But we have decided we can handle being there for them and starting our own lives as well.. So I'm thinking spring hehe


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the bad situations! But I'm glad you found a man that will stick by you!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

divorced for 10 years this past June. I haven't given much time to dating and don't foresee a change any time soon.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

single and LOVING it but i want a boyfriend too lol i'm a confused person i know :lol:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Dating for 3 months. Its amazing how I found him in the horsie world.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

dating for almost three and a half years


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm single and love it!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*single and happy!*
​


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Single. For now.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

SINGLE! but looking.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Single. I don't ever plan on being anything but single either


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ha, will that last long?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dating, have been for 2.8 years 

And because I can and because I'm photo obsessed:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

JDI, you and the boyfriend make a very good looking couple.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe thank you!


----------

